

Microsoft, Google and Yahoo in human rights deal - astrec
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7696356.stm

======
ilamont
I'd like to believe that this will result in actual change for users/customers
who live in China and elsewhere, but I suspect the main reason these companies
are signing on is to make it seem like they are doing something positive about
human rights. In other words, it's a PR exercise for Western consumers and
media.

The true test will come the next time the Chinese Public Security Bureau goes
to Yahoo, Microsoft, or Google and demands that the companies hand over
information about a supposed dissident or help authorities block access to a
site that they deem undesirable.

------
jncraton
This doesn't seem to mean anything right now, but it is great to see these
companies stating what they are about as a group and showing that they care
about basic freedoms and not just profits. Although they didn't seem to
implement any actual policies, it is nice to at least get the impression of
concern.

